# Sexiest Songs Ever



## ekmanifest (Jun 10, 2008)

OK . . . what's your vote for sexiest songs ever?

Mine date me, but hey, what can I say . . . 

Wonderful, Tonight by Eric Clapton
Help Me Make it Through the Night / Kris Kristofferson


----------



## AC4400CW (Jun 11, 2008)

May not be the sexiest ever, but I'm partial to "Sleeping in the Fire" by W*A*S*P for some reason. And that dates me too.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

so your songs date you? must have been a boring date...lol....

mine are so simple...anything from the red shoe diaries or ravels bolero....sometimes some of the saddest songs can be the sexiest if they bring out some feelings...so, some of seals are so good, and believe it or not...Bread too...


yeah, i date my songs too...they love me....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 11, 2008)

I am partial to Heart of Lilith and I am the One by Inkubus Sukkubus.


----------



## toni (Jun 11, 2008)

"Ordinary love" Sade


----------



## imfree (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll do "Miracles". by Jefferson Starship, 
complete with sexy "ooooooo baby's".


----------



## imfree (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll do "Miracles". by Jefferson Starship, 
complete with sexy "ooooooo baby's".

Oh WTF!!!, I'll also do Dan Hill's "Carmelia".


----------



## Buffie (Jun 11, 2008)

Mmm... :happy: I think I'm going to dig this thread. 

Young Lust ... Pink Floyd


----------



## butch (Jun 11, 2008)

toni said:


> "Ordinary love" Sade



Yep, great choice, toni. I'd also add "Wicked Game" by Chris Isaak*, and the obvious "Sexual Healing" by Marvin Gaye.

I'm also partial to "Dance Tonight" by Lucy Pearl and "Thats the Way Love Goes" by Janet Jackson.

*Hell, I'd add anything Chris Isaak is singing to the list of sexiest songs, because he should be in the sexy hall of fame.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 11, 2008)

i have a few...
Long Hard Road Out Of Hell, by M. Manson
Spook Show Baby by R. Zombie
Rabbiteen by Jack Off Jill
Beautiful by Goldfrapp
Give Me A Reason To Love You by Portishead
Digital Sea by Thrice
Cinnamon Girl by Type O Negative
Digital Bath by Deftones
and more
mostly rock.
surprise!:happy:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2008)

"Gimme A Little Kiss, Willya, Huh?", but only the April Stevens version.

She made a truly mediocre (and really quite tame) song into a pulse-quickening, hyperventilation-inducing masterpiece, with the sexiest whisper yet recorded.

"Hey, Bobby", by K.T. Oslin works, too -- especially the last few spoken lines as the music fades out...*whew!*


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 11, 2008)

I have not heard of most of these songs - going to have to check them out on itunes.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I was going to say, "Wicked Game" also..

Please dont judge me....

but I think that Donna Summer's Love to Love you is sexy...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRvjSzOZhG8



butch said:


> Yep, great choice, toni. I'd also add "Wicked Game" by Chris Isaak*, and the obvious "Sexual Healing" by Marvin Gaye.
> 
> I'm also partial to "Dance Tonight" by Lucy Pearl and "Thats the Way Love Goes" by Janet Jackson.
> 
> *Hell, I'd add anything Chris Isaak is singing to the list of sexiest songs, because he should be in the sexy hall of fame.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2008)

"Talking In Your Sleep" by The Romantics...


That's about as sexy as I get... :blush:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I have not heard of most of these songs - going to have to check them out on itunes.



you know, i, as a good friend, COULD make you a CD of both...just saying....


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 11, 2008)

Feel Like Making Love by Bad Company


That Girl by Maxi Priest


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 11, 2008)

closer - nine inch nails, well its sexy as long as you aren't watching the video


----------



## irish_redhead (Jun 11, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> closer - nine inch nails, well its sexy as long as you aren't watching the video




I was just about to say that. 

I have an affinity for anything NIN - but Closer is definately hot.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 11, 2008)

irish_redhead said:


> I was just about to say that.
> 
> I have an affinity for anything NIN - but Closer is definately hot.



heheh, me and my mates used to call it the sexy song before we knew what it was called, well the "sexy" song was what it was called in polite company anyway

another "sexy" song is from the band/sitcom "flight of the conchords" the kiwi version of the mighty boosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN0oDnoc3-c&feature=related
"It's business time"


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 11, 2008)

Two I can think of right away.

1. Chains - by Tina Arena (a little psychological bondage, anyone?)

2. Piano In The Dark - by Brenda Russell. This one is my all time fave
sexy song. Still get chills when I hear it.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 11, 2008)

That I have sung is

Aretha Franklin - Baby I Love You lyrics
If you want my lovin
If you really do
Don't be afra-aid bab-ay
Just ask me
Ya know I'm gonna give it to you

Oh and I do declare (I do)
I Wanna see you with it
Stretch out your arms little boy
Your gonna get it
Cause I love you-oo
(Baby, baby, baby I love you)
There ain't no doubt about it
Baby I lo-ove you
(Baby, baby, baby I love you)
I love you, I love you, I love you
I love you, baby I love you

If you feel you wanna kiss me
Go right ahead I don't mind
All you got to do is snap your fingers
And I'll come a- runnin, I ain't lyin
(I ain't lyin)
And Ooooh what you want'
Little boy you know you got it
I'd deny my own self
Before I see you without it
Cause I love you
(Baby, baby, baby I love you)
Ain't no doubt about it baby I love you
(Baby, baby, baby I love you)
I love you, I love you, I love you
Baby I love you

Someday ya might wanna run, run away
And leave me sittin here to cry
But if it's all the same to ya baby
I'm gonna stop ya from sayin goodbye
(Goodbye)
Baby I love ya (baby, baby, I love ya)
Baby I need ya (baby, baby I need ya)
Said I want ya (baby baby I want ya)
Got ta have ya (baby baby I love ya)
Don't let your neighbors tell ya I don't want ya
(Baby, baby I want ya)
FADES-
Don't let your lowdown friends
(Baby, baby I want ya)

It has a real sexy groove to it too!
Ruth


----------



## moore2me (Jun 11, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> OK . . . what's your vote for sexiest songs ever?


 
I have two I nominate & vote for:

- Bob Dylan's "Lay Lady Lay" . . . .Lay upon your big brass bed,

and

- Dolly Parton's "I Will Always Love You".


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> - Dolly Parton's "I Will Always Love You".



Love Dolly's version, hate Whitney's.
Like Wrestlingguy said, Brenda Russell's - Piano In The Dark

I Want Your Sex, George Michael
Constant Craving, K.D. Lang
More Than Words, Extreme
I'll Make Love To You, Boys II Men
All I Want To Do Is Make Love To You, Heart
 Don't Want to Miss a Thing, Aerosmith

There are others I know I am forgetting.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 11, 2008)

If someone wants to volunteer, I can prove that D'Angelo's _Voodoo_ is the sexiest music ever put to tape.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 11, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Yeah, I was going to say, "Wicked Game" also..
> 
> Please dont judge me....
> 
> ...



Oh, that Donna summer song is hot. Like that one. My pick is "Brown Skin" by India Arie. The sound of that song, it caresses and gives soft kisses and feels like silk and warm water and Mimi....:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 11, 2008)

Crash Into Me - DMB

You've got your ball
you've got your chain
tied to me tight tie me up again
who's got their claws
in you my friend
Into your heart I'll beat again
Sweet like candy to my soul
Sweet you rock
and sweet you roll
Lost for you I'm so lost for you

You come crash into me
And I come into you
I come into you
In a boys dream
In a boys dream

Touch your lips just so I know
In your eyes, love, it glows so
I'm bare boned and crazy for you
When you come crash
into me, baby
And I come into you
In a boys dream
In a boys dream

If I've gone overboard
Then I'm begging you
to forgive me
in my haste
When I'm holding you so girl
close to me

Oh and you come crash
into me, baby
And I come into you
Hike up your skirt a little more
and show the world to me
Hike up your skirt a little more
and show your world to me
In a boys dream.. In a boys dream

Oh I watch you there
through the window
And I stare at you
You wear nothing but you
wear it so well
tied up and twisted
the way I'd like to be
For you, for me, come crash
into me


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have quite a list, so I'll wittle it down to a few:

Kiss From A Rose - Seal
Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues
Everything I Do (I Do It For You) - Bryan Adams
I Wanna Make You Cry - Jeff Bates
How Was I To Know - John Michael Montgomery
I Wanna Be Loved Like That - Shenandoah
What Might Have Been - Little Texas
In A New York Minute - Ronnie McDowell

Okay - that's the short list! 

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 11, 2008)

This is an old one.
I didn't remembered all the lyrics. I have even asked for it on my MySpace site but nobody know.

I learnt it the spring -71 by some American exchange students (Steve, Don and Masha). We were singing it all the time during our bus trip from Sweden, through Finland to Leningrad (todays St Petersburg) i Soviet (SSSR or with russian letters CCCP). It was a High school trip.

Then I found this by googling.
_

*ROLL ME OVER
*
Now this is number one, and the fun has just begun
Roll me over, lay me down and do it again
Roll me over, in the clover *
Roll me over, lay me down and do it again.

And this is number two, and I'm taking off her shoe

number three... My hand is on her knee

number four...She's beggin' me for more

number five...We're startin in to jive

number six... She's starting to do tricks

number seven...she thinks that she's in Heaven

number eight...the doctor's at the gate

number nine... the twins are doin' fine

number ten... we're starting in again.

note: exceptionally popular during and somewhat after WWII. Sometimes sung:
"Roll me over, Yankee soldier.." RG_

*But I think we had a naughtier lyrics
*
this is number four and her close wer on the floor.:

and then some more that I can't remember....:blush:....
Do someone do that? :blush: Let me know:bow::bow:

And yes we had a lot of fun during that tripp and when I singing it. I got a lot of good memories :. Eight girl and me and tree other guys in a sauna with a lot of champaign.:blush:...
Charlie


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't expect anyone to follow these

"Frim Fram Sauce" by Diana Krall - smokey voice + FA theme = :blush:

"I Won't Hold You Back" - Toto

Almost anything off the Tears for Fears Sowing the Seeds of Love album.

Yea....I said, "album."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2008)

toni said:


> "Ordinary love" Sade



Yes!



HugKiss said:


> Constant Craving, K.D. Lang




Yess!



JMCGB said:


> Crash Into Me - DMB



Yesss!

Adding to the list:

1. Uninvited ~ Alanis Morissette
2. Black Velvet ~ Alannah Myles
3. La Tortura ~ Shakira featuring Alejandro Sanz
4. Bed ~ J. Holiday


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 11, 2008)

In Your Eyes, Peter Gabriel 

Wicked Game, Chris Issak 

It's Been A While, Staind 

My favorite line from that song: 

It's been a while, but I can still remember just the way you taste. 
OMG!!! Love it!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Crash Into Me - DMB
> 
> You've got your ball
> you've got your chain
> ...



Awww Man!!! I shoulda said that one, cause i love love love his Crash album and in fact, i use this song as a ringtone for someone i like alot. Nuff said.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> In Your Eyes, Peter Gabriel
> 
> Wicked Game, Chris Issak
> 
> ...



Ohhh i love Peter Gabriels whole album..So...that is one of my favs, thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## The Fez (Jun 11, 2008)

Not in the conventional sense, but The Groove by Muse has the sexiest bass line. Evar.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought of 2 more...


Feelin' Love by Paula Cole
and
Get Stoned by Hinder


----------



## mimosa (Jun 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 3. La Tortura ~ Shakira featuring Alejandro Sanz



Totally agree. I also think "Ojos Asi" is sexy.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=nFkW-bReI0c

And um....Madonna's Erotica...:blush:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HlayVEnBrx4


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 11, 2008)

"What Would Happen" by Meredith Brooks. That's the only one I can really think of right now.. besides agreeing with the sentiment about Nine Inch Nails. *sigh*


----------



## mimosa (Jun 11, 2008)

Doing It- LL Cool J

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lHHtTPH8Nkg


Thalia -Piel Morena

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_WUhkrWf--M


Peggy Lee-Fever

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EYxoAJ3Boyc&feature=related


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 11, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Crash Into Me - DMB
> 
> You've got your ball
> you've got your chain
> ...



I was trying to post this one before work this morning, but ran out of time. Every word in that song is sexy...mmmmm..and his voice when he sings it...yeah...makes me ...you know, horny and stuff :blush:


----------



## saucywench (Jun 11, 2008)

Essence, Lucinda Williams

Baby, sweet baby, you're my drug 
Come on and let me taste your stuff 

Baby, sweet baby, bring me your gift 
What surprise you gonna hit me with 

Refrain: 
I am waiting here for more 
I am waiting by your door 
I am waiting on your back steps 
I am waiting in my car 
I am waiting at this bar 
I am waiting for your essence 

Baby, sweet baby, whisper my name 
Shoot your love into my vein 

Baby, sweet baby, kiss me hard 
Make me wonder who's in charge 

(Repeat Chorus) 

Baby, sweet baby, I wanna feel your breath 
Even though you like to flirt with death 

Baby, sweet baby, can't get enough 
Please come find me and help me get fucked up 

(Repeat Chorus) 

Your essence 
Your essence 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6Kd3Y-anRlM&amp;feature=related

The studio version is much better...unless you catch her live, in which case, her fucked-updedness while singing _that _version will feel much more personal. 
With the CD, this is the cut you will want to press 'replay' over and over and over again.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 11, 2008)

Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams

Girl of Mine - Blue Rodeo

I Just Wanted to See You So Bad - Lucinda Williams

Deeper and Deeper - Madonna



to name a few....


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 11, 2008)

So who is making me some mix tapes?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 11, 2008)

this has long been one of my favorite slow jams of all times.... so beautiful and romantic, and yeah... sexy as hell. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE6KXko8dcw 







Please enjoy


----------



## vermillion (Jun 11, 2008)

you have your conventionally sexy songs..."wicked games"..."sexual healing" and then you have your not so conventional...
i guess it also has to do with your perception of sexy...
here's a couple of mine



walk with me in hell - lamb of god
http://youtube.com/watch?v=auikBu7soMs


More human than human - white zombie
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LXpbrGBIGxw


three libras - APC (one of the best songs ever really)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EnYPimATnUo


a desolation song - agalloch
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mN4AxskpSAE


stinkfist - tool
http://youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw


----------



## Tooz (Jun 11, 2008)

Afghan Whigs. Neglekted. It's just good. :x


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh... of course. How could I forget this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhdcJ7K3XM&amp;feature=related 

Hey, girl, aint no mystery
At least as far as I can see
I wanna keep you here layin next to me
Sharin our love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
I feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...hoo...ooh...baby, baby
Makin love between the sheets

Ooh, girl, let me hold you tight
And you know Ill make you feel alright
Oh, baby girl, just cling to me and let your mind be free
While makin love between the sheets

Ooh, girl, Ill love you all night long
And I know you felt it comin on
Ooh, darlin just taste my love, ooh you taste so sweet
Sharin our love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
I feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...ooh...baby, baby
Were makin love between the sheets

Hey, girl, whats your fantasy
Ill take you there to that ecstasy
Ooh, girl, you blow my mind, Ill always be your freak
Lets make sweet love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
I feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...ooh...baby, baby
Makin love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
Feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...ooh...baby, baby
Makin love between the sheets

Enough of the singin, lets make love....


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 11, 2008)

How this thread reaches three pages long without any mention of this song really baffles me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 11, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> If someone wants to volunteer, I can prove that D'Angelo's _Voodoo_ is the sexiest music ever put to tape.



Voodoo is that 'ish right there! Yes lawd!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> How this thread reaches three pages long without any mention of this song really baffles me.



That was definitely an oversight.


----------



## toni (Jun 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it is sexy but it is an awesome song. I LOVE IT!

"but your not allowed...your uninvited, an unfortunate slight" 
ZING!


----------



## Buffie (Jun 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> How this thread reaches three pages long without any mention of this song really baffles me.




Ever since that American Idol guy dedicated it to his mom, there's been a bit of a gross-out element... jis sayin.


Another couple of additions to the list...

Miserable by Lit

You and Me by Lifehouse (I'm such a sucker for a gooey pop ballad.)

Got You Where I Want You by The Flys

Lit Up by Buckcherry


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> How this thread reaches three pages long without any mention of this song really baffles me.



Raise your Lets get it on, with some Sexual Heling! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8





And there is just something about "Everlong" by the Foo Fighters! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PGQAfolOJUI&amp;feature=related



Almost forgot Digital Undergrounds "Freaks of the Industry"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WalE8hYzONM


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> In Your Eyes, Peter Gabriel
> 
> Wicked Game, Chris Issak
> 
> ...




You beat me to Mr Gabriels "In Your Eyes" Love that song!


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 12, 2008)

Me too, it's my all time favorite !


JMCGB said:


> You beat me to Mr Gabriels "In Your Eyes" Love that song!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 12, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Crash Into Me - DMB
> 
> You've got your ball
> you've got your chain
> ...



more like the creepiest song of all fucking time next to clay aiken's "invisible" and sting's "every breath you take"


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 12, 2008)

vermillion said:


> you have your conventionally sexy songs..."wicked games"..."sexual healing" and then you have your not so conventional...
> i guess it also has to do with your perception of sexy...
> here's a couple of mine
> 
> ...



stinkfist hmmm...i would've gone with "h" or "forty six and 2"...the tablas maybe. i'm with you on the sexiness of three libras though.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 12, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Essence, Lucinda Williams
> 
> Baby, sweet baby, you're my drug
> Come on and let me taste your stuff
> ...



lucinda is the sex.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 12, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Ever since that American Idol guy dedicated it to his mom, there's been a bit of a gross-out element... jis sayin.
> 
> 
> Another couple of additions to the list...
> ...



LIT UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> more like the creepiest song of all fucking time next to clay aiken's "invisible" and sting's "every breath you take"



Funny how sexy stalker songs are when you're not really being stalked.



I always thought Bruce Springsteen's "I'm On Fire" was hot (and I am not a fan of his), but I can't get past the line "Hey little girl is your daddy home, did he go and leave you all alone, uh huh, I got a bad desire, oh oh oh I'm on fire." The barest hint of pedophilia just turns me off.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 12, 2008)

butch said:


> I always thought Bruce Springsteen's "I'm On Fire" was hot (and I am not a fan of his), but I can't get past the line "Hey little girl is your daddy home, did he go and leave you all alone, uh huh, I got a bad desire, oh oh oh I'm on fire." The barest hint of pedophilia just turns me off.



I don't think that it's intended as anything pedophiliac so much as something said by a cocky, horny teen to someone slightly younger, sort of like Mary in "The River" (she was 17, he was 18) and "Thunder Road" (the comments made are very similar).


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 12, 2008)

vermillion said:


> you have your conventionally sexy songs..."wicked games"..."sexual healing" and then you have your not so conventional...
> i guess it also has to do with your perception of sexy...
> here's a couple of mine
> 
> ...



LAMB OF GOD KICKS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I don't think that it's intended as anything pedophiliac so much as something said by a cocky, horny teen to someone slightly younger, sort of like Mary in "The River" (she was 17, he was 18) and "Thunder Road" (the comments made are very similar).



Oh yeah, I don't doubt that it isn't meant to be about a pedophile at all, but I hear it that way because I imagine Bruce singing it, and so I hear it as something an adult man is saying. I know Springsteen does a lot of 'character' songs, and since that is sort of rare nowadays, I often forget to separate singer from content in his songs.

Funny, too, I always imagine him singing to his ex-wife when I hear 'Tunnel of Love.' That is, when I'm not trying to pay attention to hear the great line about the horny fat man in that song.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> How this thread reaches three pages long without any mention of this song really baffles me.



And while we're at it... how about pretty much anything from the respective catalogs of *Barry White, Luther Vandross and Marvin Gaye! 
* 

A few examples if you will.... 

Barry White "Playing Your Game" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykh78ivd5lI 

Luther Vandross "If Only For One Night"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0pHc705rhI&amp;feature=related

Marvin Gaye "Distant Lover (Live)"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUZJ9Nvaj58&amp;feature=related


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 12, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> And while we're at it... how about pretty much anything from the respective catalogs of *Barry White, Luther Vandross and Marvin Gaye!
> *
> 
> A few examples if you will....
> ...



I really believe I would not be a father if it weren't for these gentlemen. Especially Luther. I must admit I'm more of a Marvin Gaye guy myself.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 12, 2008)

butch said:


> Funny how sexy stalker songs are when you're not really being stalked.



more like being stalked by _dave matthews_ or fucking sting is gross


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 12, 2008)

Ahhh Love to Love ya Baby - by Donna Summer.


Gotta love the 70's.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> more like the creepiest song of all fucking time next to clay aiken's "invisible" and sting's "every breath you take"



Different strokes for different folks jackass!  Go to any DMB message board and see how many women love this song!!!


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> more like being stalked by _dave matthews_ or fucking sting is gross



LOL, but Sting can go for days and days thanks to his tantric teachings, right? I hear some ladies might actually enjoy that.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2008)

I Want You, by my man, Elvis Costello. It starts out sweet and soft, then falls into dirty and grinding and emotionally agonizing, which may not sound hot, but trust me on this one. And, well, his voice... does things to me. Good, randy things.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 12, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Different strokes for different folks jackass!  Go to any DMB message board and see how many women love this song!!!



lots of people love lots of songs...it doesn't make them sexy. no amount of women in the world will convince me that trout-faced squeaky toy is sexy.

MORE LIKE GAYVE MATTHEWS LULZ


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 12, 2008)

After Dark by Tito and Tarantula......one of the best songs to ever get it on too, perfect flowing rhythm.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 12, 2008)

vermillion said:


> you have your conventionally sexy songs..."wicked games"..."sexual healing" and then you have your not so conventional...
> i guess it also has to do with your perception of sexy...
> here's a couple of mine
> 
> ...


ummm i think we have the similar playlists...

three libras is action for sure.
and tool... nom om om om!
your a new level of awesome.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 12, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> trout-faced squeaky toy




Whaaa ha ha haaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! Perfect! Awesome! Omg.


 :happy: 


....You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to exile in thighville again.... Foo.

The B in DMB is soooo much better than the DM. Why do excellent musicians sometimes end up with shit singers? (Rush, for example.) 

-Ducks to avoid rotten fruit being thrown at me.-


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2008)

*studiously avoids reading Buffie's anti-Geddy comments* 


"Honeybee", by Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers. A flawless mix of raunchy/fun, it makes me want to put my hair up in pigtails and crawl and writhe all over a willing participant.

...............


Yes, well. Is it hot in here?


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 12, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i have a few...
> Beautiful by Goldfrapp:




I'm with you on Goldfrapp,I find the Whole Black Cherry Cd sexy


----------



## Buffie (Jun 12, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Yes, well. Is it hot in here?




Is it now. 

We shall settle our Geddy Lee differences like ladies. I challenge you to a duel! -Looks for leather glove in purse... cannot locate one. Instead gives Carrie a couple of smacks with pink fuzzy scrunchie. -whap! whap!-

Meet me at the jello-filled kiddie pool at high noon and we shall fight to the death! (Or until lunch is ready, which ever comes first.) 

View attachment Duel cats.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2008)

Buffie said:


> We shall settle our Geddy Lee differences like ladies. I challenge you to a duel! -Looks for leather glove in purse... cannot locate one. Instead gives Carrie a couple of smacks with pink fuzzy scrunchie. -whap! whap!-
> 
> Meet me at the jello-filled kiddie pool at high noon and we shall fight to the death! (Or until lunch is ready, which ever comes first.)







you. so. crazy. See you there! 


P.S. Those cats do not represent us at all accurately in the chestage department.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 12, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> lots of people love lots of songs...it doesn't make them sexy. no amount of women in the world will convince me that trout-faced squeaky toy is sexy.
> 
> MORE LIKE GAYVE MATTHEWS LULZ



Just saw DMB for the fourth time tuesday. I didn't even like them until I saw them for the first time live.The Band and the Man sound amazing and no show is ever the same. They did a cover of Pink Floyds, Money(my favorite sexiest Floyd song). Talent is sexy, and that trout faced toy can Squeak in my water any day. My water is flowing just thinking about it


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 12, 2008)

*"Real Good Man" by Tim McGraw.

Between his voice and lines like "I may be a real bad boy, but baby I'm a real good man" - I am DONE, whenever I hear this song.
It does it for me everytime*


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's another unconventional one to throw into the mix. Voodoo by Godsmack


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2008)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *"Real Good Man" by Tim McGraw.
> 
> Between his voice and lines like "I may be a real bad boy, but baby I'm a real good man" - I am DONE, whenever I hear this song.
> It does it for me everytime*



Ooo! Me too! 

~Punkin


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 13, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ooo! Me too!
> 
> ~Punkin



*Another Tim McGraw lover! YES!!!

I love country singers!:smitten:*


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 13, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Here's another unconventional one to throw into the mix. Voodoo by Godsmack



not only do you like black cherry...* i love the m80 mix*
but that song by godsmack...

great choices!:happy:

would rep you but gave all my love away- will soon!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

You're the First, the Last, My Everything - Barry White


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 13, 2008)

You know who wears those tight Wranglers the best? Garth Brooks! OMG! He has the best ass! And love his music. 



ESPN Cutie said:


> *Another Tim McGraw lover! YES!!!
> 
> I love country singers!:smitten:*


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 13, 2008)

"It's Ecstasy When You Lay Down Next To Me" by Barry White


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 14, 2008)

Back in the day I liked me a little Garth brooks and I have to say his sexiest song is The Red Strokes

I'd also like to add Dream Weaver by Gary Wright, Into the Night by Benny Mardones (this song was relavent to me when I was in highschool), and Hey Pretty by Poe


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 14, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> I really believe I would not be a father if it weren't for these gentlemen. Especially Luther. I must admit I'm more of a Marvin Gaye guy myself.



My Mom was all upset when Barry White died, and said that she has two kids because of him lol


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 15, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> My Mom was all upset when Barry White died, and said that she has two kids because of him lol



Well, I know for a fact that two of my brothers and my sister exist because of Barry White. I'm here because of Marvin Gaye.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 15, 2008)

I Believe in You and Me by The Four Tops
I Believe in You and Me-The Four Tops

Angel Eyes by The Jeff Healey Band-Angel Eyes (RIP Jeff)
Jeff Healey Band

Night Time is the Right Time (either Ray Charles or CCR version)
CCR Version


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's another sexy classic from the 70s 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3YzNBy-WHY


----------



## vermillion (Jun 17, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> ummm i think we have the similar playlists...
> 
> three libras is action for sure.
> and tool... nom om om om!
> your a new level of awesome.



dude...
we are so much alike it's weird.
i feel like we should take pictures together...


----------



## vermillion (Jun 17, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> LAMB OF GOD KICKS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!



i know
they are one of the best bands i have seen live
fucking awesome.


----------



## vermillion (Jun 17, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> stinkfist hmmm...i would've gone with "h" or "forty six and 2"...the tablas maybe. i'm with you on the sexiness of three libras though.



i don't know why stinkfist is so sexy to me...
maybe it's the line "show me that you love me and that we belong together"

it's so dirty..and raunchy...
and i'm a dirty raunchy girl


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 17, 2008)

I heard a song on my way home tonight I had totally forgotten about. 

Sadness (Part 1) by Enigma 

Very sexy, and the whole French whispered in the background is hot!


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's a couple nice ones:

Van Morrison's Moondance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q78in4VntAQ&NR=1

Alabama's When We Make Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CwDgVj1-3o


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2008)

imfree said:


> I'll do "Miracles". by Jefferson Starship,
> complete with sexy "ooooooo baby's".
> 
> Oh WTF!!!, I'll also do Dan Hill's "Carmelia".



Here's some video's for 'em:

Starship's Miricles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRXqN9JBaPA

Dan Hill's Carmelia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP6v9AjmMAM


----------



## mimosa (Jun 17, 2008)

Good one, imfree.





imfree said:


> Here's a couple nice ones:
> 
> Van Morrison's Moondance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q78in4VntAQ&NR=1


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2008)

Doesn't anyone remember those funky Diva's?? En Vogue:

"Giving Him Something He Can Feel" Pure sex on a CD. HOT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP3cwLrDs3o


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 17, 2008)

vermillion said:


> dude...
> we are so much alike it's weird.
> i feel like we should take pictures together...



i know... i swear to whatever there is... i am not stalking you.
lol

and we should. more then likely it would be amazing.
maybe someday.:happy:


----------



## TropicalFish (Jun 18, 2008)

Out of this World by Bush. They played it on Buffy during a Spike/Buffy scene. Spike is so hot. *pant pant*


----------



## mimosa (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes...I remember. That was a good song.




Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Doesn't anyone remember those funky Diva's?? En Vogue:
> 
> "Giving Him Something He Can Feel" Pure sex on a CD. HOT!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP3cwLrDs3o


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 18, 2008)

TropicalFish said:


> Out of this World by Bush. They played it on Buffy during a Spike/Buffy scene. Spike is so hot. *pant pant*



OMG, We could start a whole thread dedicated to the Spike/Buffy scene. I think I'll go watch it right now.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 18, 2008)

OK...I can't believe 103 posts and no mention of James Taylor's "Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight"...I lost my virginity to that one playing on the radio! Whew...is it hot in here...or what?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 19, 2008)

lol I lost my virginity to Eminem's The Way I Am....just happened to come on the radio in the next room, I almost didn't finish because I nearly burst out laughing.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow... awesome songs on these lists! I have to add some.. Toni... Ordinary Love by Sade is great loved it till I heard Deftones version.. and that's pure hotnesss! lol
Charlene by Anthony Hamilton
Dancing by Elisa
Place to be by Nick Drake
Kissing You by Des'ree
Bed by J. Holiday * I know this is on the list but it deserves another mention! 
Moving Mountains by Usher...

And the list continues


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

Just about anything sung by Gregg Allman he has such a gravely sexy voice my two favorites are Soulshine and Melissa.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2008)

I've just heard a new Texas County song that is one of the sexiest songs I've ever heard. Here are the lyrics:

Taste - by Josh Abbot Band

Well its late tonight, and i see the look in your eyes.
They light you up like a burning fire full of desire.
And I touch your face, and you move with grace.
And our lips collide in a burning ride with a warm embrace.

I wanna taste your skin; I wanna be let in.
I wanna hold you and feel you like you've never been.
I wanna touch you there; I wanna kiss you here.
And maybe by the sunrise we'll both come...to our senses.

Well I close my eyes and I open my heart
as the heat of the moment slowly tears our clothes apart.
And we begin to move as I slowly surrender to
the beauty and seduction that embodies you.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 20, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> lol I lost my virginity to Eminem's The Way I Am....just happened to come on the radio in the next room, I almost didn't finish because I nearly burst out laughing.



ahahahah
....
ahaha!


AHAHAHAHAHA!

no really that is soooo funny.

i probably would have had to have a pillow over my ears... or something even louder blasting.

Anyone know the cuppycake song?
there is a techno remix of it... and the other night at a party i was with my friend when she hooked up with someone. i thought they were just going to go smoke a bowl- and when i heard that song i really fell over laughing thinking there was no way... no freaking way...
and then... when i opened the door...
tada...!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Fade into you. Mazzy Star


----------



## incync (Jun 20, 2008)

I heard this song when I was in Junior High and have always held it in my heart as one of the sexiest songs ever. I mean c'mon, "It's Smokey!":wubu:

Ive made love to you a thousand times,
Even if its only in my mind
Ive made love to you a thousand ways
For a thousand nights and a thousand days

Its so real, when I dream about you
I can feel you in the morning
All day long the feeling of my dream
Comes on me without warning
Im standing there, and suddenly
There you are all over me

Ive made love to you a thousand times,
Even if its only in my mind
Ive made love to you a thousand ways
For a thousand nights and a thousand days

Let it be, let it really happen
Set me free form loves desire
And if my imagination is any indication
Then of your love Ill never tire
Oh, hold me close, kiss me sweet, 
And repeat and repeat and repeat

And after Ive made love to you a thousand times
And after Ive made love to you a thousand ways
Im gonna gonna keep on with the real thing
For a thousand nights and a thousand days

Ive made love to you a thousand times,
Even if its only in my mind
Ive made love to you a thousand ways
For a thousand nights and a thousand days

Then I wanna keep on with the real thing
Keep on with the real thing
Keep on keep on keep on with the real thing
For a thousand nights and a thousand days

For a thousand nights and a thousand nights
For a thousand nights and a thousand days
(repeat until fade)


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 20, 2008)

The song Teenage Dirtbag by Wheatus makes me feel like I should be in the backseat of a car making out. and one most probably wont know is Natural one by Folk Implosion


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Fade into you. Mazzy Star



finally someone else likes this song...
was me and my bfs song for a long time... and still kinda is.

it fits any mood really, but is super sexy because of the tones.

awesome pick!:happy:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone know the cuppycake song?

HUH? Do you mean The Muffin Man? Now _THAT_ is funny!
:eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 21, 2008)

Convoy - C.W. McCall


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2008)

*Afew of my suggestions....

Sade - Smooth Operator 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=D1Aj2yODys0


Jose Feliciano - Light My Fire
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LbbPDQfexSI


Santana - Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AaQA5d2x8MQ


Barry White - I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More Baby
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xN38uI2oKkA

Barry White - Never Never Gonna Give You Up
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FxlSbmBlsr8


Ween - Voodoo Lady
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XO5R_OSZvoc

*


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't see "Let's Get It On" by Marvin Gaye or is that too obvious? lol I love a couple of songs by Robert Flack, "Feel Like Makin Love" and "The First Time(Ever I saw your face). "The Power Of Love" by Celine Dion and the other song of the same name by Luther Vandross. Oh and "Reasons" by Earth Wind and Fire.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

By Your Side-Sade

"Chasing Cars" by Snow Patrol is mine and Steve's song..more romantic than sexy, but I still love it :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are a few to add to your list 


Freak Me - Silk
Strokin' - Clarence Carter
Let's Make Love - Silk
When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
Let Me Love You - Mario
Let's Make Love - Aaron Hall
Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White 

**or anything else by Barry White - I absolutely love his voice.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 21, 2008)

Braveheart's The Battle of Stirling. Hilarious song to lose one's virginity to.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Here are a few to add to your list
> 
> 
> Freak Me - Silk
> ...



lol, Strokin, that's great. I was trying to remember the name of that one the other day.

Clarence Carter! Clarence Carter! Clarence Carter!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> lol, Strokin, that's great. I was trying to remember the name of that one the other day.
> 
> Clarence Carter! Clarence Carter! Clarence Carter!



Strokin' and Clarence Carter never get old or boring!!! :happy:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 21, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> Anyone know the cuppycake song?
> 
> HUH? Do you mean The Muffin Man? Now _THAT_ is funny!
> :eat2:



yes muffins are ugly cupcakes though.

the original cuppycake song...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=h8ln6vcUrMA

then the remix i was talking about...DJCammy
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9-VuJ7pKKCA

i did warn you.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2008)

Love Sinatra's "The Way You Look Tonight"

Some day, when I'm awfully low
and the world seems cold
I will feel a glow just thinking of you
and the way you look tonight.

Yes, you're lovely
with your smile so warm
and your cheek so soft.
There is nothing for me but to love you
Just the way you look tonight.


But what I think is the #1 sexiest song ever is Charlie Rich's "Behind Closed Doors"

But when we get behind closed doors
and she lets her hair hang down
and she makes me glad that I'm a man
'cause no one knows what goes on
behind closed doors.

Whew.


----------



## imfree (Jun 22, 2008)

Heart-Magic Man


----------



## imfree (Jun 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> Heart-Magic Man



Oh, WTF, the whole album has a dreamy,
sexy sound to it.


----------



## TxCowPatty (Jun 23, 2008)

I have to say that I love to hear Dave Matthews sing "Crash Into Me" and "Crush".....ooooh....nice....and of course, I would have to say "Pardon My Heart" by Neil Young is the prettiest, dreamiest, sexiest thing the man has ever done....course, that's my opinion, and I stand, lay and cuddle with it!!!!!!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> Oh, WTF, the whole album has a dreamy,
> sexy sound to it.



I concur, Heart is damn sexy!!!!


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 23, 2008)

"Do You Wanna Dance" by Bette Midler is sexy...very breathy


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 23, 2008)

OK...I know it is cheesy, but Captain and Tenille's "Do that to me one more time" is actually pretty sexy if you can get past the whole Capt and Tenille thang!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you ever really loved a woman-Bryan Adams


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pJoMeEg8cM


----------



## tattooU (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww Shoshie, i love that Mazzy Star's cover of "fade into you". i'm surprised no one else mentioned it. 

Speaking of covers:

"Physical" by NIN

from the Broken album. And my current fave:

"Skin on Skin" from Queens of the Stone Age

i almost didn't post it, because it's very dirty...but hey, if "Stinkfist" can be considered sexy, "Skin on Skin" is practically romance!


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

mne would have to be ava adore by smashing pumpkins or anyhting from the queen of the damned soundtrack


----------



## vermillion (Jun 26, 2008)

tattooU said:


> Awww Shoshie, i love that Mazzy Star's cover of "fade into you". i'm surprised no one else mentioned it.
> 
> Speaking of covers:
> 
> ...




lol
i couldn't agree more...


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 26, 2008)

imfree said:


> Oh, WTF, the whole album has a dreamy,
> sexy sound to it.



I'm with ya on Heart. And I finally get to see them this summer


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 26, 2008)

BBWGLORYFOXXX said:


> mne would have to be ava adore by smashing pumpkins or anyhting from the queen of the damned soundtrack



I have that soundtrack, I'll have to take a second listen


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe I forgot this one... and it doesn't look like anyone else mentioned it (unless I missed it.) 

*"Bonita Applebum" by A Tribe Called Quest *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46c8AqzjLCg&amp;feature=related 

This song came out when I was a horny young 16 year old in the long hot summer of 1990. I remember listening to this jam and letting my imagination run wild!


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 27, 2008)

Numb by U2


----------



## jamie (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know why but for me - 66 by Afghan Whigs is the sexiest song ever. 

Also: 

I'm Her Slave - Afghan Whigs (I'm her slave, but I don't need no chains)

Rock Da Boat - Aaliyah (maybe my girl crush on her...but whew)

Come Pick Me Up, Winding Wheel, Wonderwall - Ryan Adams (whew, man)

Silver Stallion - Highwaymen (can't explain that one, just have a thing for it..must be the visuals)

And really a lot of Melissa Etheridge is pretty sexy - Similar Features, I Want You, Occasionally, Must Be Crazy Fr Me, Lover Please...I guess it is the voice and her tendency to be gritty and well some nice memories 

..oh and Ms. Fat Booty - Mos Def


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

Some sexy songs .... 

Sade ---- Smooth Operator
Paula Abdul ----- Rush, Rush
Rod Stewart ----- Infatuation
The Beatles ---- Why Don't We Do It In The Road
Heart --- All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You
Sheriff ---- When I'm With You
Peter Gabriel ------- In Your Eyes
Bjork ---- Like Someone In Love


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to listen to these all the time and definately sexy in my book!
The *Don't Say No* album by *Billy Squier* and *Burnin For You* by *Blue Oyster Cult*


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Wow, I can't believe I forgot this one... and it doesn't look like anyone else mentioned it (unless I missed it.)
> 
> *"Bonita Applebum" by A Tribe Called Quest *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46c8AqzjLCg&amp;feature=related
> ...



yeah, this song has a sexy groove to it.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah, those were the days. He used to be so good.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AulpHEa3GwU


----------



## HollyGirl (Jun 28, 2008)

the beauty of who you are. by Marc Broussard

closer by nin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2008)

When I saw the word "sexy" I didn't immediately think of this song...but what isn't sexy about a man proclaiming his love and devotion to his lady? 

Faithfully
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0&amp;feature=related



Oh and BONITA APPLEBAUM ROCKS MY WORLD !! 


and maybe LJ Rock and Angel can appreciate this..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVmSM3bR_M&amp;feature=related


----------



## Suze (Jun 28, 2008)

"between my legs"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2008)

Please....let's have a moment of Joan...... 

Joan Jett - I Wanna Be Your Dog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plGn1UND8Kg



And since we're on the topic of Joan....some might find this to be their cup of tea

Joan Jett - Fetish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBuVRY_j-Qs&amp;feature=related

Oh, look good in latex
Get off having rough sex
Surprise, round and round the bed
Restrained while I fuck your head

You are my fetish

Gaze down, its time to be my dog
Ill push, to get you in that fog

You are my fetish

Pain turns to pleasure fast
Relax, while I pound your ass
Cool cat, cool cat, come on Ill give you some
Oh, yea, gonna, Im gonna watch you come

You are my fetish
You are my fetish
You are my fetish

I order you, you, you
You better m-m-mind
I order you, you, you
You better m-mind
I order you, you, you
You better m-m-mind
I order you, you, you
You better m-mind


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 29, 2008)

oooh for some reason talking about Joan made me think of this lady, *Pat Benatar*; *We Belong*, *Shadows of the Night*, *Promises in the Dark*, and my fav,*My Clone Sleeps Alone*


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jun 29, 2008)

Probably not what the OP was looking for, but I find that Steely Dan's "FM" is a hot song to strip tease to


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

Tupelo Honey- Van Morrison


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 29, 2008)

Big Bottom by Spinal Tap.


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2008)

Patti Smith Group-Because The Night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0brHGJ6xqbk&amp;feature=related


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I saw the word "sexy" I didn't immediately think of this song...but what isn't sexy about a man proclaiming his love and devotion to his lady?
> 
> Faithfully
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0&amp;feature=related
> ...




This is the first time I'm seeing this. So nice of you to think of me, you sweet thang you. She's a curvy somebody. Nowhere near as hot as you are, Sweet Caroline. Now, do you get royalties every time Neil Diamond sings that song?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2008)

"That song" Angel.....so many have sung it to me IRL over many years. It's meant in a good way but ends up reminding me of the first guy that sang it to me when I was 14. He kept calling me "Sweet Caroline" in front of his friends. and pretended to be my friend..and then I found out what sexual things he had planned for me because a friend of mine overheard him. Ewwwwwwwwww......I wouldn't sit with him on the bus ever again and I don't like that song now 

But then again, another guy in school used to sing "Nothing could be finer than to be in Caroline(a) in the morninnnnnnnnnnnnggggg...." I that that song even worse :doh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and maybe LJ Rock and Angel can appreciate this.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVmSM3bR_M&amp;feature=related



....nice!


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "That song" Angel.....so many have sung it to me IRL over many years. It's meant in a good way but ends up reminding me of the first guy that sang it to me when I was 14. He kept calling me "Sweet Caroline" in front of his friends. and pretended to be my friend..and then I found out what sexual things he had planned for me because a friend of mine overheard him. Ewwwwwwwwww......I wouldn't sit with him on the bus ever again and I don't like that song now
> 
> But then again, another guy in school used to sing "Nothing could be finer than to be in Caroline(a) in the morninnnnnnnnnnnnggggg...." I that that song even worse :doh:



You have my sympathies!


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 7, 2008)

Amber by 311 

Very sexy groove...mmmm. 

LOL


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2008)

Almost forgot Joe Cocker's "You Can Leave Your Hat On".


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 7, 2008)

one of my all time favs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=recbUx_yB4g


----------



## layla (Jul 7, 2008)

damn i wish i was your lover - sophie b hawkins


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Amber by 311
> 
> Very sexy groove...mmmm.
> 
> LOL



Love love love this song! Not only because it's my name but my boyfriend put this song as a lil homage to me on his myspace :wubu:
Great choice Model!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

layla said:


> damn i wish i was your lover - sophie b hawkins



Years ago, when that song was out on the radio a lot I used to tease my brother by singing the chorus "DAMN! I wish you weren't my brother"
He's used to me being a jerk to him


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 8, 2008)

layla said:


> damn i wish i was your lover - sophie b hawkins



great song


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 12, 2008)

Closer by NIN...just oozes hotness 

Zombie by The Cranberries


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 12, 2008)

Minus the Bear - White Mystery


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 12, 2008)

Face to Face - Siouxsie and the Banshees
Ava Adore - The Smashing Pumpkins
Underwater Love - Smoke City
Strangers on a Train - Lovage
Stroker Ace - Lovage
To Catch a Thief - Lovage
If You Want To Feel Alright - Tortured Soul


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 12, 2008)

The Lady In Red, Chris DeBurgh


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 12, 2008)

most excellent thread, shyeah.








first i must give a nod to some of my favorites that were already mentioned:

**mazzy star: "fade into you"*

**des'ree: "kissing you"* :wubu:

**foo fighters: "everlong"* - pending non-overplayedness.

and some off the top of my head:

**deftones* cover of sade's *"no ordinary love"* - holy fucking sexy.

**jeff buckley's "lover, you should've come over"* - uhm, yes.

**weezer's "only in dreams"* - how about that little build up numba, hmm?

**afghan whigs' "66"* - glad to see AW mentioned already!

*i'm a hopeless pile of goo when it comes to *ne-yo*, so his *"because of you"* just fuckin' does it for me

*newer tune, but too sexy to not be mentioned: *the dudes' "don't talk."*

*i'll round it out with some JT. *Timberlake's "Futuresex/Lovesound"* (song, not the entire album). good to go from the first listen. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams
> 
> Girl of Mine - Blue Rodeo
> 
> ...


 

I'm adding...


Sade-Love Deluxe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

Sade and Madonna always win points in my book  :wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 13, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> **deftones* cover of sade's *"no ordinary love"* - holy fucking sexy.


hell yes.
their song "Lucky You" off the _Deftones_ album is also quite a sexy little gem.

my pick? The Stooges' _Fun House_ album. namely, the song "Dirt." trust me, just listen to it.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> hell yes.
> their song "Lucky You" off the _Deftones_ album is also quite a sexy little gem.



that my favorite song from them right now... 
like for real... when i hear it... i need a towel.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul Oakenfold's Perfecto Presents Disc 1 - Highland - No Way Out

Paul Oakenfold - Tranceport - Someone Like You

Delerium - The Silence 2000 (Tiesto Remix)

Jan Johnston - Flesh (Tiesto Remix)

I like techno. And those are all fucking sexy songs.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Paul Oakenfold's Perfecto Presents Disc 1 - Highland - No Way Out
> 
> Paul Oakenfold - Tranceport - Someone Like You
> 
> ...



*giggles*
do you remember that one time? in the car... the dangerous curves and knocking into neutral?:wubu:

I forgot what song was playing, was to buzzed from sake. and kisses.
I swear it was on the P Oakenfold cd though.
I am pretty sure it was Someone Like You.

and that first video i ever made for you, with the danzig song.
she rides, by danzig.


----------



## imfree (Jul 14, 2008)

*867-5309*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3nHVxxYeN4


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> hell yes.
> their song "Lucky You" off the _Deftones_ album is also quite a sexy little gem.
> 
> my pick? The Stooges' _Fun House_ album. namely, the song "Dirt." trust me, just listen to it.




To me the whole "White Pony" album from Deftones is totally sex! :wubu:


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (Jul 14, 2008)

My contribution to this thread:
Roxy Music - Love is the Drug 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ci9jA_4O3GI
Good times.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> *giggles*
> do you remember that one time? in the car... the dangerous curves and knocking into neutral?:wubu:
> 
> I forgot what song was playing, was to buzzed from sake. and kisses.
> ...



I will never forget. 

Ever.

<3s. *s.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2008)

So I'm at the point where I see this thread and immediately start thinking of really unsexy and even inappropriate-songs-for-doing-it-to, like that "Proud to be an American" song by Lee Greenwood, or Tom Jones's "It's Not Unusual", or the Muppets singing "Rainbow Connection".


----------



## butch (Jul 15, 2008)

Dance_Epidemic said:


> My contribution to this thread:
> Roxy Music - Love is the Drug
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ci9jA_4O3GI
> Good times.



I think I'd pick "Slave to Love" myself, but Roxy oozes sex no matter what.*

I can't believe I forgot to add "Gigantic" by The Pixies to this list. Oh man, Kim Deal's bass gets me every time.

*wait, did bryan ferry do this solo? Can't remember.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2008)

Carrie said:


> So I'm at the point where I see this thread and immediately start thinking of really unsexy and even inappropriate-songs-for-doing-it-to, like that "Proud to be an American" song by Lee Greenwood


i...i love you.


so much.



also hmm. 
le voyage de penelope by air is pretty good.
and if subtlety is the absolute last thing on your mind, david banner has you covered.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> To me the whole "White Pony" album from Deftones is totally sex! :wubu:


you've got a point there. "Change" and "Knife Prty" are certainly dripping with TEH SECKS.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i...i love you.
> 
> 
> so much.
> ...


Oh, god, that is absolutely horrible. It sounds like a constipated elephant wailing in the background. The most awesome part, though, is the user comment that reads, "this song makes me want to bone everything".










P.S. I love you too, cupcake, and your rep yesterday made me all weepy and mushy, 'cause I'm a dork that way. Thank you.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

Carrie said:


> So I'm at the point where I see this thread and immediately start thinking of really unsexy and even inappropriate-songs-for-doing-it-to, like that "Proud to be an American" song by Lee Greenwood, or Tom Jones's "It's Not Unusual", or the Muppets singing "Rainbow Connection".


Mnah mnah. 
Just sayin.

-Rusty


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 15, 2008)

Even though the song is about a woman being messed with by a man, I think the song "How Can I Ease The Pain" by Lisa Fischer is one of the sexiest songs ever, it gives me goose bumps when she hits those high notes.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 16, 2008)

Dance_Epidemic said:


> My contribution to this thread:
> Roxy Music - Love is the Drug
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ci9jA_4O3GI
> Good times.



ahhhh how could i forget?

also i might add...HOUSE MUSIC. in general...don't believe me? try it out.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 16, 2008)

Iny weeny teeny weeny, shriveled little short dick man  

LOL j/k 


Promiscuous by Nelly Furtado is cool 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIM4DCn7AlE


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 19, 2008)

No Diggity, Blackstreet 

Sooooo sexy!


----------



## Undine (Jul 21, 2008)

I've actually got an entire "Sexy Songs" playlist on iTunes...which includes some very strange choices. But I digress.

My current favorite sexy songs are:
1. "Supermassive Black Hole" by Muse. Ohhhhhh, gooooods, the guitar riff in that song...
2. "Touch" by Jonny Lang. He's got one of the sexiest voices in the history of ever.
3. "Voodoo" by Godsmack. Sully Erna is growly. Yum.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 27, 2008)

I just saw Maroon 5 last night. At one point they played and sang Wicked Games by Chris Isaac and immediately flowed into their song She Will Be Loved. Now tell me that isn't sexy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Breakdown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG6M28UkFg



:batting:


----------



## mango (Aug 9, 2008)

*Sexy Instrumentals


Winelight- Grover Washington Jr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cB1AQOeluQ


Sneakin' in the Back - Tom Scott & the LA Express
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u802_owJln0


Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended As Lovers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDgjBl86vq8


*


----------

